# welp, found and fixed a magnesium deficiency and feel worlds better



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

not much to say, other than I was cramping hard at night after any sort of 3 hour or more efforts....easy or hammer rides

and on a whim tried some magnesium supplements

immediate improvement, zero cramps, more power lifting dumbells, [and anxiety and attitude improvement to boot, totally unexpected there too].

--------
now what led up to this I suppose is, because I am dx t1, I don't drink or get a chance to drink sweet beverages, so I gravitate to a ton of diet soda. it is about all I drink...so apparently all the phosphoric acid in the soda is crippling my magnesium levels

anyhow, wow...big changes. I can go back to my usual program of killing myself on the bike and actually getting some sleep and no cramps from hell comin out of nowhere.


----------



## tick_magnet (Dec 15, 2016)

Yep magnesium is key for me too. It's not just cramping, it's also sleeping and pooping properly. And I usually have to ramp up my intake in the summer when I sweat profusely from riding. In the dead of summer, I need close to 1000mgs. In the dead of winter, I don't even need to supplement.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Glad you got it straightened out. Yet another reason not to drink diet soda.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

how did you find out that you have a magnesium deficiency?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

useport80 said:


> how did you find out that you have a magnesium deficiency?


kept studying how to solve cramps like I been having. not on bike mostly, but in middle of night in extreme, rolling on floor, agony after real hard bike days

saw how diet soda can drop magnesium levels, or at least I read about it

on a whim said F it go get me some magnesium 400's

started taking magnesium at dinner, overnight my cramps were solved

and
cramping ON the bike after a few hours of steady road hammering, usually might lead to lockup and stopping...now I might feel cramps coming on, but I can modulate it better and not need to stop...just change up my game a bit and can keep turning pedals but not have to stop outright and wait it out

so, by trial and error

and the only thing I changed was take a magnesium supplement, I figure I was deficient. I am now riding way more and way harder like when I was in my 20's and 30's again. feels good man as I thought cramps were just gonna be the way it's gonna be. NOPE. stupid phosphoric acid

no I am not gonna ditch diet soda
as it's the only thing I can drink which sorta makes me feel normal and tastes sweet, but I don't have to take a friggin insulin shot for. and yeah I like water but I like diet soda even more.


----------



## tick_magnet (Dec 15, 2016)

useport80 said:


> how did you find out that you have a magnesium deficiency?


Crappy sleep, constipation, and cramps while riding are pretty good signs.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

everyone says hydrate

I hydrate

everyone says bananas

I bananas (potassium)

everyone says ice cold showers on legs

I ice my legs, I roll my legs...

---
magnesium was the other thing....tried it...BOOM


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

Which form of magnesium? Citrate? Glycinate?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

ATLRB said:


> Which form of magnesium? Citrate? Glycinate?


This


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I used the brown liquid gels 400mg...cheap supermarket stuff, 1 a day

NatureMade brand mg oxide softgels. I ate one once, n-a-s-t-y. I take one mid-dinner.

it shut my cramps down and I NEVER cramp anymore, on bike or at night.

OK I lied a little, I can sometimes feel a cramp coming (once a month now ?) but I can modulate it off and it won't come back. and now that is extremely rare to even get these mini cramps any more. . .

prior to finding magnesium...I would go into a cramp phase and it would just launch into full on pain and agony for...however long. calves, quads, and rarely my glutes. but now, that is all history. loving it


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Super good for your brain, especially Magnesium L-Threonate. Does Stevia mess with your blood sugar? If not I'd switch to a natural soda with stevia stat.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

stevia beverages.. all implementations... tastes like ass 

I will stick with the poison I am familiar with thanks

I probably will die horribly due to disease directly caused by the Coca-Cola Company and not switching to stevia. but that's just how I roll...
------------------------------------------------------
Mag L_T ? what am I made of money ? and also, malarkey. plain old oxide is fine. proof is how my cramps are only a memory


bioavailability vs cost ?
whatever the bioavailability of oxide, all I do know is my cramps are gone. I'll 
gladly crap out 99% of it if the 1% is what makes my cramps disappear.


----------

